# fun with prep



## panda (Jun 22, 2013)

got in a case of yellow bell peppers that were really long, so stacked em up in high layers and julienned away for maple pepper jam. 







knife used: thinned tanaka ginsanko 270 gyuto, push cutting machine.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 22, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 24, 2013)

mmm... maple pepper jam... :hungry:


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2013)

pictures don't do it justice(probably not even video as you cant capture 'feel'), but even mundane tasks like julienning cabbage and slicing onion is fun when you have a tool that is simply a joy to use.  i feel very fortunate to have found a gyuto that is such a good match for what i want in a knife.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 24, 2013)

Maple pepper jam???????


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2013)

Bell pepper medley reduced with maple syrup and chili powder. Yummy stuff.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 24, 2013)

it seems! i'm trying this out next time i go buying food! does it have to be equilibrated or really sweet in the end? i wish to replace chili powder with fresh black pepper (or maybe green? fresh green or red chili peppers? garlic?)

what do you serve it with? i'm thinking blue or goat cheeses with something like a montbazillac or sauternes if not too sweet


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 24, 2013)

I gotta see pictures of an end product.


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 24, 2013)

This thread is killing me. I want a 270 ginsanko tanaka so badly now. Must look away!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 24, 2013)

you said it k-fed. so bad. me too. =(

lol.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 24, 2013)

3200+++ said:


> it seems! i'm trying this out next time i go buying food! does it have to be equilibrated or really sweet in the end? i wish to replace chili powder with fresh black pepper (or maybe green? fresh green or red chili peppers? garlic?)
> 
> what do you serve it with? i'm thinking blue or goat cheeses with something like a montbazillac or sauternes if not too sweet



Served with chicken and chipotle waffle slider. it doesnt have to be really sweet at all and it has jalapeno in it.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 25, 2013)

tanks for the info


----------

